# Cancelling SKY



## SVB (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi,

I've decided to give sky the elbow - Â£1k+ pa is just too much for the limited amount of stuff we watch that is unique to sky.

My question is this, when I cancel, will the sky box just work as a freesat box or do I need to have a freesat box ready to swap (assume feed from dish still ok?).

If I need a new box, any recommendations?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm using an old box upstairs as a freesat box, I get a decent handful of channels which are OK along with terrestrial TV.

Now TV box downstairs, I think its great to dip in and out of Sky packages I want to watch.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2015)

I could be wrong,but I don't think you'll be able to record or pause TV.


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I could be wrong,but I don't think you'll be able to record or pause TV.
		
Click to expand...

You can't, it just acts as a receiver for the basic channels.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			You can't, it just acts as a receiver for the basic channels.
		
Click to expand...

Thought so,just wasn't 100%


----------



## SVB (Aug 23, 2015)

ok - thanks.  Does the tv listings bit still work?


----------



## delc (Aug 23, 2015)

N



SVB said:



			Hi,

I've decided to give sky the elbow - Â£1k+ pa is just too much for the limited amount of stuff we watch that is unique to sky.

My question is this, when I cancel, will the sky box just work as a freesat box or do I need to have a freesat box ready to swap (assume feed from dish still ok?).

If I need a new box, any recommendations?

Thanks

Simon
		
Click to expand...

Good idea. Sky is ridiculously expensive for what you get for your subscription AND you still have to put up with minutes at a time of adverts. I cancelled my subscription years ago! Your satellite dish and box will still work for the free channels.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 23, 2015)

According to the head gardener you can buy a Sky card for about Â£25 that gives you access to the Freesat channels.


----------



## guest100718 (Aug 23, 2015)

Ditched sky long ago. Get yourself a humax freesat Box.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2015)

You might well get offered a cheaper deal ?

With the amount of sport now on Sky we will always need to have it but will remove movies soon 

Now TV seems a very good option at the moment


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm currently paying Â£54 pm for Landline,Internet,TV with Sports. 
No movies.
I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 23, 2015)

Paying Â£46.50 for full package and two extra HD boxes. 
Broadband is with BT though.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Paying Â£46.50 for full package and two extra HD boxes. 
Broadband is with BT though.
		
Click to expand...

That's a cracking deal. 
Does anyone actually pay full price?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 23, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			That's a cracking deal. 
Does anyone actually pay full price?
		
Click to expand...

Working for them for 15 years has its advantages.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 23, 2015)

So then Greg me new Bessie mate.

whats the best way to get a deal, coz for me summits goin seriously wrong with Sky and its pricing at the Mo.

cheers me man.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 23, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Working for them for 15 years has its advantages.
		
Click to expand...

I'm going to grass you up for having internet with BT. 
Pahahaha


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 23, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm going to grass you up for having internet with BT. 
Pahahaha
		
Click to expand...

Skool boy snigger &#128514;


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not afraid of your schoolboy tactics lad, I have nothing to fear... I left Sky after I got a cracking deal sorted &#128539;


----------



## Scotty Cameron (Aug 23, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			I could be wrong,but I don't think you'll be able to record or pause TV.
		
Click to expand...

Well I have recorded BBC One this morning before going out to play and that worked. No subscription as I cancelled last month.... way to expensive for just the golf.


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 24, 2015)

Jesus! I cancelled when I was paying Â£30 per month as I thought it was steep.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 24, 2015)

I've just purchased a Humax HDR1100S to replace my old Humax FoxSat box....
http://www.amazon.co.uk/humax-HDR-1100S-Freesat-Freetime-Recorder/dp/B0104SYAO4

Absolutely brilliant, and superb picture quality.
I also have a NowTV box that I use to pick and choose what I want to watch on Sky. To be honest, the only thing I am really interested in is the F1 races that BBC don't show "live" and the bigger golf tournaments.
I can buy a one day pass for Â£6.99 to watch the F1 or a weeks pass for Â£10.99 to watch a four day golf tournament. Much (much) cheaper than a full subscription to Sky.
*If you are interested, my FoxSat box is in immaculate condition, would replace your Sky box perfectly and allow you to record what you want, when you want. You could have it for Â£50.00*


----------



## Scazza (Aug 24, 2015)

I just signed up to Sky and managed to get the following:

Sky TV, Sports, Movies, HD Pack, Sky Go Extra (so basically everything) for Â£22.25pm and then I got 12 months free broadband, just payd the Â£16.95 line rental. So in total it's Â£39.20pm for Full Sky TV & Broadband for 12 months.

Got a code via the Money Saving Expert website.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 24, 2015)

Scazza said:



			I just signed up to Sky and managed to get the following:

Sky TV, Sports, Movies, HD Pack, Sky Go Extra (so basically everything) for Â£22.25pm and then I got 12 months free broadband, just payd the Â£16.95 line rental. So in total it's Â£39.20pm for Full Sky TV & Broadband for 12 months.

Got a code via the Money Saving Expert website.
		
Click to expand...

do you have a link pal?


----------



## Scazza (Aug 24, 2015)

tugglesf239 said:



			do you have a link pal?
		
Click to expand...

I do but it seems the offer is no longer live...sorry.

https://www.promotioncode.sky.com/campaigns/msefree?DCMP=afc-385281&affiliate=true


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2015)

Paying Â£111.14 for Sky+ HD, Sports and Movies plus Broadband and phone.  Going to cancel Sky Movies and may cancel Sky Sports, and so I need to see what I can get from other providers.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Paying Â£111.14 for Sky+ HD, Sports and Movies plus Broadband and phone.  Going to cancel Sky Movies and may cancel Sky Sports, and so I need to see what I can get from other providers.
		
Click to expand...

I was the same, binned off movies and sport and HD. the freeview esq channels you still get in HD so BBC, ITV, 4 etc. the only decent thing in HD was the sport on sky. I get that little time it was worth it, I now have netflix via Roku which is great and 6.99 per month and my sky bill is around 70 quid with fibre BB, Multi room, line rental and international call pack.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2015)

Rooter said:



			I was the same, binned off movies and sport and HD. the freeview esq channels you still get in HD so BBC, ITV, 4 etc. the only decent thing in HD was the sport on sky. I get that little time it was worth it, I now have netflix via Roku which is great and 6.99 per month and my sky bill is around 70 quid with fibre BB, Multi room, line rental and international call pack.
		
Click to expand...

@Rooter - will have a look into this.  HD is brilliant for sports - but as I'm not a great watcher of football, golf or tennis ...

(before you ask - I got Sky Sports principally for my son - and he has left home - and the Ryder Cup)


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 6, 2015)

I finally cancelled my Sky tonight. (well I kicked the process off).

Â£75.75 a month ( I don't have their phone or BB) just isn't good value for money any longer. The Sky girl on chat was trying to talk me into staying and asking me lots of questions about what the family use Sky for. It only made me realise even more that I don't use it very much at all.

Do you watch movies? Not very much on Sky no. I have Netflix and other options
Do you use the Music Channels? Actually not very much nowadays, we have Spotify all around the house and Youtube is great for music videos.
Great, so you love watching football? Yes I do but only certain PL games and CL football is now costing me more money! 

Thanks for helping me to see the error of my ways all these years! 

On top of this I had the new 2Gb Wifi HD box about 18 mths ago and its been a heap of doo doo. I have to reset the thing nearly every day due to it hanging/freezing/no channels/ cant record/ etc.

After about 30 minutes Sky offered a reduction to Â£45 by removing movies but I politely passed.

Like I told her, I can always go back to Sky if the grass isn't any greener on the other side. 

I'm paid up for another month so if they come back to me in that time with a better deal I might re-consider otherwise I am out.oo:


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2015)

I've had Sky for 25 years or so but I'm just switching internet to them too and the deal I've done is, all tv channels plus min 32 bmps broadband, phone line and free evening and weekend calls for Â£83 per month lasting 10 months and a small increase for the last 2 months


----------



## Dellboy (Nov 6, 2015)

Left sky last month after 20 years, was paying Â£80 + a month just for the tv, now gone over to Virgin, I got 150mbs B/B, ( going up to 200mbs this week) all sky channels plus the sports package and landline phone all for Â£75 a month. Fixed for 12 months, so all in all a good deal.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 7, 2015)

Dellboy said:



			Left sky last month after 20 years, was paying Â£80 + a month just for the tv, now gone over to Virgin, I got 150mbs B/B, ( going up to 200mbs this week) all sky channels plus the sports package and landline phone all for Â£75 a month. Fixed for 12 months, so all in all a good deal.
		
Click to expand...


Does that include Sky Atlantic? Miss it since we switched to Virgin...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Does that include Sky Atlantic? Miss it since we switched to Virgin...
		
Click to expand...

Atlantic is only available to Sky customers as far as I know.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 7, 2015)

Missis T aka HID is cancelling sky movies as we talk. Complete and utter waste of time.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 7, 2015)

HID as just got off they phone from Mr Sky, in essence they have said we can have movies free for a year and they have knocked a quid off sky sports for the year..


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Does that include Sky Atlantic? Miss it since we switched to Virgin...
		
Click to expand...

Atlantic will come to Virgin, but chances are it will cost a fortune.


----------



## Val (Nov 7, 2015)

Khamelion said:



			Atlantic will come to Virgin, but chances are it will cost a fortune.
		
Click to expand...

That's been spoke of for easily 3 years or more and since there have been umpteen series of Game of Thrones and Boardwalk Empire to name 2 exclusives.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 7, 2015)

Tashyboy said:



			Missis T aka HID is cancelling sky movies as we talk. Complete and utter waste of time.
		
Click to expand...

Missis S is going to do exactly same - see where that get's us price wise.  Then going to have to have a serious think about what *Sky *channels we actually watch - not that many. Think I'd miss Sky Atlantic a bit - but that would be about it.  And even then we do n;t watch much Sky At.  And Sky Sports - just don;t watch that much EPL football - my son who did has flown the nest,,,


----------



## Fish (Nov 7, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Does that include Sky Atlantic? Miss it since we switched to Virgin...
		
Click to expand...

That's the bonus of my Now TV box, I get all those popular channels in the entertainment package for only Â£6.99 a month and can turn it off & on at my leisure :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 22, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			I finally cancelled my Sky tonight. (well I kicked the process off).

Â£75.75 a month ( I don't have their phone or BB) just isn't good value for money any longer. The Sky girl on chat was trying to talk me into staying and asking me lots of questions about what the family use Sky for. It only made me realise even more that I don't use it very much at all.

Do you watch movies? Not very much on Sky no. I have Netflix and other options
Do you use the Music Channels? Actually not very much nowadays, we have Spotify all around the house and Youtube is great for music videos.
Great, so you love watching football? Yes I do but only certain PL games and CL football is now costing me more money! 

Thanks for helping me to see the error of my ways all these years! 

On top of this I had the new 2Gb Wifi HD box about 18 mths ago and its been a heap of doo doo. I have to reset the thing near<script id="gpt-impl-0.08010795777555357" src="http://partner.googleadservices.com/gpt/pubads_impl_75.js"></script>ly every day due to it hanging/freezing/no channels/ cant record/ etc.

After about 30 minutes Sky offered a reduction to Â£45 by removing movies but I politely passed.

Like I told her, I can always go back to Sky if the grass isn't any greener on the other side. 

I'm paid up for another month so if they come back to me in that time with a better deal I might re-consider otherwise I am out.oo:
		
Click to expand...

After cancelling and waiting I got a call from Sky.

I'm now staying with them after being getting a very good deal, it begs the question why they are charging so much to begin with,  but happier now.

Pretty much twice the Sky for half the money. Lovely Jubbly.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 22, 2015)

Yup you have got to bargain with them. Otherwise they will keep taking the money. At one tome sky really was your only option. They know that has now changed


----------



## Jensen (Nov 22, 2015)

Unless I've missed something, I can't understand why nobody has mentioned one of those android boxes. 
I haven't got one, have got sky at present, but everyone I talk to swears by them. You get all sky channels, sports, movies, golf channel and lots more for a simple purchase of the box so why are not more people doing this.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 22, 2015)

Jensen said:



			Unless I've missed something, I can't understand why nobody has mentioned one of those android boxes. 
I haven't got one, have got sky at present, but everyone I talk to swears by them. You get all sky channels, sports, movies, golf channel and lots more for a simple purchase of the box so why are not more people doing this.
		
Click to expand...

Legal platforms still require payment for most Sky channels. You might be referring to illegal streams that you can get through various means.


----------



## Jensen (Nov 22, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Legal platforms still require payment for most Sky channels. You might be referring to illegal streams that you can get through various means.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's the one I'm referring to, they seem to be very popular and the streams are better now days.
The issue I have with sky, which I've had for 21 years, is how disproportionate their cost is compared to other services now.
Android illegal streaming seems the way to go.
Anyhow how is it illegal when it's streamed, the legal issue lies with the streamer and not receiver or so I thought


----------



## JustOne (Nov 22, 2015)

Jensen said:



			The issue I have with sky, which I've had for 21 years, is how disproportionate their cost is compared to other services now.
		
Click to expand...

Other services... such as???


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2015)

Jensen said:



			Yes that's the one I'm referring to, they seem to be very popular and the streams are better now days.
The issue I have with sky, which I've had for 21 years, is how disproportionate their cost is compared to other services now.
Android illegal streaming seems the way to go.
Anyhow how is it illegal when it's streamed, the legal issue lies with the streamer and not receiver or so I thought
		
Click to expand...

It's illegal to watch subscription content without you having to pay for it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 22, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			After cancelling and waiting I got a call from Sky.

I'm now staying with them after being getting a very good deal, it begs the question why they are charging so much to begin with,  but happier now.

Pretty much twice the Sky for half the money. Lovely Jubbly.
		
Click to expand...

Must get my Mrs to make her regular 'we want to cancel' call to Sky and see what they come up with this time.


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's illegal to watch subscription content without you having to pay for it
		
Click to expand...

Is it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Is it?
		
Click to expand...

Ok I'll rephrase it -streaming and sharing unauthorised copyright content is illegal

Watching in pub etc is watching authorised content


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ok I'll rephrase it -streaming and sharing unauthorised copyright content is illegal

Watching in pub etc is watching authorised content
		
Click to expand...

So, is it illegal to watch Sky channels via the box?

Edited - poor phrasing..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			But, watching at home, via an Android box is neither of the options listed.. So, is it illegal to watch Sky channels via the box?
		
Click to expand...

So do you not stream on an android box then ? 

Yes it is illegal to watch the sky channels if you haven't paid for them 

"However, it is against the law to use boxes to watch certain copyrighted material for free, such as pay-per-view subscription TV provided by the likes of Sky and Virgin Media.
"
http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-news/set-top-tv-boxes-illegal-everything-9434317


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So do you not stream on an android box then ? 

Yes it is illegal to watch the sky channels if you haven't paid for them 

"However, it is against the law to use boxes to watch certain copyrighted material for free, such as pay-per-view subscription TV provided by the likes of Sky and Virgin Media.
"
http://www.coventrytelegraph.net/news/coventry-news/set-top-tv-boxes-illegal-everything-9434317

Click to expand...

A complex issue obviously......

In Europe, the Court of Justice of the European Union (CJEU) has ruled that it is legal to look at content (copyrighted or otherwise) online. The ruling relates to the British Meltwater case settled on 5 June 2014.
The judgement of the court states that: "Article 5 of Directive 2001/29/EC of the European Parliament and of the Council of 22 May 2001 on the harmonisation of certain aspects of copyright and related rights in the information society must be interpreted as meaning that the copies on the userâ€™s computer screen and the copies in the internet â€˜cacheâ€™ of that computerâ€™s hard disk, made by an end-user in the course of viewing a website, satisfy the conditions that those copies must be temporary, that they must be transient or incidental in nature and that they must constitute an integral and essential part of a technological process, as well as the conditions laid down in Article 5(5) of that directive, and that they may therefore be made without the authorisation of the copyright holders."


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			A complex issue obviously......

In Europe, the Court of Justice of the European Union (CJEU) has ruled that it is legal to look at content (copyrighted or otherwise) online. The ruling relates to the British Meltwater case settled on 5 June 2014.
The judgement of the court states that: "Article 5 of Directive 2001/29/EC of the European Parliament and of the Council of 22 May 2001 on the harmonisation of certain aspects of copyright and related rights in the information society must be interpreted as meaning that the copies on the userâ€™s computer screen and the copies in the internet â€˜cacheâ€™ of that computerâ€™s hard disk, made by an end-user in the course of viewing a website, satisfy the conditions that those copies must be temporary, that they must be transient or incidental in nature and that they must constitute an integral and essential part of a technological process, as well as the conditions laid down in Article 5(5) of that directive, and that they may therefore be made without the authorisation of the copyright holders."

Click to expand...

http://www.twobirds.com/en/news/art...-is-saved-browsing-does-not-require-a-licence

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pub..._(PRCA)_v_The_Newspaper_Licensing_Agency_(NLA)

The ruling allowed people to read and save browsed information normally available in copyright newspaper 

Nowhere in any ruling does it say it's legal to by pass subscription television and film to watch it for free 

Fact have all the information required 

If the watching of Sky without paying for it was deemed "legal" then would expect to see a lot of court action 


http://www.fact-uk.org.uk/types-of-content-theft/


----------



## Jensen (Nov 22, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Other services... such as???
		
Click to expand...


I was referring it to utility bills, water, gas, electric. Even with the hike in gas costs it's still disproportionate


----------



## Jensen (Nov 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's illegal to watch subscription content without you having to pay for it
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine it would be highly unlikely to get caught just watching it in my own house. That would be a nightmare to police, right ?


----------



## ruff-driver (Nov 22, 2015)

Jensen said:



			I'd imagine it would be highly unlikely to get caught just watching it in my own house. That would be a nightmare to police, right ?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.stream2watch.co/sports/golf/the-mcgladrey-classic-2015-live-stream-november-22


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 22, 2015)

Jensen said:



			I'd imagine it would be highly unlikely to get caught just watching it in my own house. That would be a nightmare to police, right ?
		
Click to expand...

Well i guess that makes it ok then.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well i guess that makes it ok then.
		
Click to expand...

It sure does :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 22, 2015)

Jensen said:



			I'd imagine it would be highly unlikely to get caught just watching it in my own house. That would be a nightmare to police, right ?
		
Click to expand...

No different to doing 31 in a 30&#128515;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2015)

Find it annoying that Sky, utilities etc keep ramping the costs up and yet when you phone to cancel there's often a huge margin to be negotiated with to give the customer a better deal. While don't they do this as a matter of right? I don't suppose they have to inform you of the best deals at any time which makes it all seem so wrong


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 22, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Find it annoying that Sky, utilities etc keep ramping the costs up and yet when you phone to cancel there's often a huge margin to be negotiated with to give the customer a better deal. While don't they do this as a matter of right? I don't suppose they have to inform you of the best deals at any time which makes it all seem so wrong
		
Click to expand...

I guess there are too many mugs like me paying top dollar for Sky so why would they go out and tell people proactively about 60% discount deals?

They assume the majority will carry on paying the full price quite happily which is wrong I agree but it would hurt their business too much.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			I guess there are too many mugs like me paying top dollar for Sky so why would they go out and tell people proactively about 60% discount deals?

They assume the majority will carry on paying the full price quite happily which is wrong I agree but it would hurt their business too much.
		
Click to expand...

We had the same issue many years ago with Sky and I'm sure other companies are doing the same thing, and not making discounted rates available when clearly they are there to be offered. I understand the business logic. Doesn't sit right though


----------



## MarkE (Nov 22, 2015)

I'd been with Sky since the late 80's but just could'nt justify the continual price increases so cancelled. I love my Android box, best gadget ever.:whoo:


----------



## Slab (Nov 23, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Find it annoying that Sky, utilities etc keep ramping the costs up and yet when you phone to cancel there's often a huge margin to be negotiated with to give the customer a better deal. While don't they do this as a matter of right? I don't suppose they have to inform you of the best deals at any time which makes it all seem so wrong
		
Click to expand...

I think its a bit naive to expect any supplier of goods/services to proactively offer discounts 

Outwith specific promotions/sales I can't think of any company who'd see it as an option (& remember its pretty certain that near every Sky customer has had free or heavily discounted equipment or subscription already when they first joined) 

In the case of Sky offering cheaper rates to folk wishing to cancel I guess they are offering a temporary discount to some folk who call stating they have a problem (be it cost, content, time, technical issue or whatever) and the temp discount is designed to help tide that individual over their problem period as opposed to Sky losing the customer entirely i.e Sky take a hit on their margins to try and get a partial win/win for both parties  

Confusion starts because its so widely known about and its actually seen as Sky having cheaper rates that for some reason they don't offer to long standing viewers (who don't have any problem)


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2015)

Car insurance too high, despite the fact that you've been with your company for years??????
Threaten to leave, tell them you have been given a better quote elsewhere.
Then watch your premium plummet.
They are all at it.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2015)

The AA also negotiate on renewal of their recovery call out service. HID always gets a good deal by threatening to leave.  Worth a try with any renewal, with any company


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2015)

The discounted Sky thing is an exchange. You can only threaten to leave at no cost to yourself if you are out of your minimum term. If you are in that position and threaten to leave, Sky will offer you a discount to stay, but in excahnge you will be re-contracted i.e. your minimum term contract period will be reset and you won't be able to leave without paying termination charges (in effect repaying your discount) until your minimum term expires again (usually 12 months).


----------



## SteveJay (Nov 23, 2015)

Just back from a weekend at my son in laws who has an Amazon fire stick. Â£55 and, with a good internet supply, enables you to watch every sky channel and loads more besides, including all football broadcast abroad. 
At the weekend we watched the Dubai golf and the Leicester Newcastle footie (yes, a 3pm ko). Sky film all the 3pm games but only broadcast on the select option in the evening. 
Quality wasn't always HD but watchable, but his internet speed isn't great. Seriously thinking of doing this too. Already have an andriod box with Kodi but that doesn't seem to have quite the same service. No ongoing cost after purchase and its legal it seems as the stick/Kodi doesn't contravene any laws even tho some of the apps used may be a bit dubious. 

Search on e bay for Amazon fire stick.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 23, 2015)

ger147 said:



			The discounted Sky thing is an exchange. You can only threaten to leave at no cost to yourself if you are out of your minimum term. If you are in that position and threaten to leave, Sky will offer you a discount to stay, but in excahnge you will be re-contracted i.e. your minimum term contract period will be reset and you won't be able to leave without paying termination charges (in effect repaying your discount) until your minimum term expires again (usually 12 months).
		
Click to expand...

That's not entirely true.

I just got a deal where I am paying 50% for 12 mths uncontracted. I can leave next month without penalty if I so wished.

It might be that you need to own your own sky box for that to be possible though.

I also got multiscreen thrown in half price and with free fitting and supply of a brand new 2TB WiFi recordable box. That part is contracted for 12 mths but its only Â£5.

And I get Â£50 credit so I don't pay for SKY for the next month and a bit.

Some people got 60% off and Â£100 credit but I wanted multiscreen.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			That's not entirely true.

I just got a deal where I am paying 50% for 12 mths uncontracted. I can leave next month without penalty if I so wished.

It might be that you need to own your own sky box for that to be possible though.

I also got multiscreen thrown in half price and with free fitting and supply of a brand new 2TB WiFi recordable box. That part is contracted for 12 mths but its only Â£5.

And I get Â£50 credit so I don't pay for SKY for the next month and a bit.

Some people got 60% off and Â£100 credit but I wanted multiscreen.
		
Click to expand...

If that's what you think then I would read your small print very carefully. Your package can be reduced to Sky's minimum package i.e. your subscription to a particular package is not required, but you ARE now the subject of a new 12 month minimum term TV contract and will be subject to termination charges if you try and leave.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 23, 2015)

ger147 said:



			If that's what you think then I would read your small print very carefully. Your package can be reduced to Sky's minimum package i.e. your subscription to a particular package is not required, but you ARE now the subject of a new 12 month minimum term TV contract and will be subject to termination charges if you try and leave.
		
Click to expand...

No I am not.

I have a small contract for Multiscreen that is all.

I even recorded my conversation with the guy and got him to repeat it. Clear as day.

This wasnt the regular sales people in Scotland. Its a win back dept based in Derby.

I had cancelled and they called me.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			No I am not.

I have a small contract for Multiscreen that is all.

I even recorded my conversation with the guy and got him to repeat it. Clear as day.

This wasnt the regular sales people in Scotland. Its a win back dept based in Derby.

I had cancelled and they called me.
		
Click to expand...

If you're happy with what you've been told verbally over the phone by a salesperson I won't argue with you.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			No I am not.

I have a small contract for Multiscreen that is all.

I even recorded my conversation with the guy and got him to repeat it. Clear as day.

This wasnt the regular sales people in Scotland. Its a win back dept based in Derby.

I had cancelled and they called me.
		
Click to expand...

Trying to send you a PM as I have some info for you but I don't seem to be able to? Do you have PM's turned off?


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 23, 2015)

ger147 said:



			If you're happy with what you've been told verbally over the phone by a salesperson I won't argue with you.
		
Click to expand...

Well I have a video recording of the conversation pointing at my phone, it shows the number of the caller. The chap also announced his name and reference no.

Pretty iron clad tbh, I know what was said. I have it on record.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Well I have a video recording of the conversation pointing at my phone, it shows the number of the caller. The chap also announced his name and reference no.

Pretty iron clad tbh, I know what was said. I have it on record.
		
Click to expand...

Keep the recording safe as it will be handy for your complaint if you do decide to leave.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 23, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Keep the recording safe as it will be handy for your complaint if you do decide to leave.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers will do.

I just listened to it again. As he recapped he said 12 month not re-contracted.

I wont leave now for a while in anycase but good to know that i can if i wanted to.

The way they view it I guess was that I left and its better to have you back paying half without a contract than not back at all.:thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 23, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			That's not entirely true.

I just got a deal where I am paying 50% for 12 mths uncontracted. I can leave next month without penalty if I so wished.

It might be that you need to own your own sky box for that to be possible though.

I also got multiscreen thrown in half price and with free fitting and supply of a brand new 2TB WiFi recordable box. That part is contracted for 12 mths but its only Â£5.

And I get Â£50 credit so I don't pay for SKY for the next month and a bit.

Some people got 60% off and Â£100 credit but I wanted multiscreen.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, something tells me that you should probably check contract T&Cs, rather than verbal (even recorded). The multiscreen is only available at ANY rate while a primary subscription remains in force. Cancel the primary subs and your multiscreen is no longer discounted and becomes the defacto primary subs at the current prevailing rate (not withstanding any offers such as 50% off for 12 months, but its 50% of the package rate, not the multiscreen rate). 

For the record though, not all subs offers attract contract renewal and its normally reserved for equipment attached offers. If you got a 6 month half price offer with no equipment then you would not be contract renewed, unless you added something like broadband.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Cheers will do.

I just listened to it again. As he recapped he said 12 month not re-contracted.

I wont leave now for a while in anycase but good to know that i can if i wanted to.

The way they view it I guess was that I left and its better to have you back paying half without a contract than not back at all.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just so you know, no matter what you've been told, you have been recontracted for TV so you will need that recording to have the ETC's cancelled if you do decide to leave in the next 12 months.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 23, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Trying to send you a PM as I have some info for you but I don't seem to be able to? Do you have PM's turned off?
		
Click to expand...

I received a PM earlier and I cleared my inbox in case it was full.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Hmm, something tells me that you should probably check contract T&Cs, rather than verbal (even recorded). The multiscreen is only available at ANY rate while a primary subscription remains in force. Cancel the primary subs and your multiscreen is no longer discounted and becomes the defacto primary subs at the current prevailing rate (not withstanding any offers such as 50% off for 12 months, but its 50% of the package rate, not the multiscreen rate). 

For the record though, not all subs offers attract contract renewal and its normally reserved for equipment attached offers. If you got a 6 month half price offer with no equipment then you would not be contract renewed, unless you added something like broadband.
		
Click to expand...

He'a getting a free 2TB box plus free install. Recontract all day long on that deal.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 23, 2015)

ger147 said:



			He'a getting a free 2TB box plus free install. Recontract all day long on that deal.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I mentioned equipment attached offers. Secondary point though is even in the event that its not, the secondary subs would cease to be discounted at any rate if the primary was cancelled.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 23, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Just so you know, no matter what you've been told, you have been recontracted for TV so you will need that recording to have the ETC's cancelled if you do decide to leave in the next 12 months.
		
Click to expand...

So lets say that you are correct. I havent seen any paperwork yet, although I was told to expect an email. So i am back on contract on the basis of a call which i assume must be recorded for their contract to stick. The very same recording that quite clearly states not re-contracted.  

Throughout the call when I said that I might leave the call to consider the deal . Repeatedly said that i wouldnt get a call from the win back team again. If you deal with the main sky team you may wont get the same deal and it wont be without a contract.

I'm not sure when you last looked at this but perhaps its changed since. But that was exactly how it was for me. No commitment to stay, cancel when i like. Except the Â£6 a month for multiscreen, presumably because I have been given the new hardware with that.


----------



## ger147 (Nov 23, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			So lets say that you are correct. I havent seen any paperwork yet, although I was told to expect an email. So i am back on contract on the basis of a call which i assume must be recorded for their contract to stick. The very same recording that quite clearly states not re-contracted.  

Throughout the call when I said that I might leave the call to consider the deal . Repeatedly said that i wouldnt get a call from the win back team again. If you deal with the main sky team you may wont get the same deal and it wont be without a contract.

I'm not sure when you last looked at this but perhaps its changed since. But that was exactly how it was for me. No commitment to stay, cancel when i like. Except the Â£6 a month for multiscreen, presumably because I have been given the new hardware with that.
		
Click to expand...

Have sent you PM.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 23, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Hmm, something tells me that you should probably check contract T&Cs, rather than verbal (even recorded). The multiscreen is only available at ANY rate while a primary subscription remains in force. Cancel the primary subs and your multiscreen is no longer discounted and becomes the defacto primary subs at the current prevailing rate (not withstanding any offers such as 50% off for 12 months, but its 50% of the package rate, not the multiscreen rate). 

For the record though, not all subs offers attract contract renewal and its normally reserved for equipment attached offers. If you got a 6 month half price offer with no equipment then you would not be contract renewed, unless you added something like broadband.
		
Click to expand...

Just to be clear, if i cancelled Sky say in a couple of months. I know that multiscreen would stop working, but i would only be liable for 10 months of Â£6 (50% of what it usually is)

If not it would go to court with the recording for everyone to hear.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 23, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			So lets say that you are correct. I havent seen any paperwork yet, although I was told to expect an email. So i am back on contract on the basis of a call which i assume must be recorded for their contract to stick. The very same recording that quite clearly states not re-contracted.  

*Throughout the call when I said that I might leave the call to consider the deal . Repeatedly said that i wouldnt get a call from the win back team again. If you deal with the main sky team you may wont get the same deal and it wont be without a contract.*

I'm not sure when you last looked at this but perhaps its changed since. But that was exactly how it was for me. No commitment to stay, cancel when i like. Except the Â£6 a month for multiscreen, presumably because I have been given the new hardware with that.
		
Click to expand...

Part in bold is exactly whats is wrong with incentivised retention sales. He has pitched you a line here to make the sale. Well played that man. 
Its unlikely that the sales teams wouldnt call you again if you even remotely showed any buying signs.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 23, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			Just to be clear, if i cancelled Sky say in a couple of months. I know that multiscreen would stop working, but i would only be liable for 10 months of Â£6 (50% of what it usually is)

If not it would go to court with the recording for everyone to hear.
		
Click to expand...

Multiscreen wouldnt stop working, the sceondary card would be re-classified on the CRM system to primary. 
Not sure how a recording would stand in court. 

Look, myself and Ger can only advise on what we know, me from having worked for them for a not inconsiderable number of years, primarily within Operational Management of customer accounts, technical and broadband. 

It sounds like a mis-sell but again can only advise you of the most likely realistic scenario regarding your contractual situation.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 23, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Part in bold is exactly whats is wrong with incentivised retention sales. He has pitched you a line here to make the sale. Well played that man. 
Its unlikely that the sales teams wouldnt call you again if you even remotely showed any buying signs.
		
Click to expand...

yes they would have called me back but that wasnt the point i was highlighting. I was pointing out that he reconfirmed that what was offered was not recontracted.

and on your point about recording standing up in court, if their recording does mine does.

the door swings both ways

to be fair i am happy now so this is all academic anyway....probably.

thanks for the concern though, much apprciated.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 23, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			yes they would have called me back but that wasnt the point i was highlighting. I was pointing out that he reconfirmed that what was offered was not recontracted.

and on your point about recording standing up in court, if their recording does mine does.

the door swings both ways

to be fair i am happy now so this is all academic anyway....probably.

thanks for the concern though, much apprciated.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. Happy now is a good thing, long may it continue so as to make it academic. 

The area of recorded telephone conversations is a whole different can of worms and not at all straight forward.


----------



## MarkE (Nov 24, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Part in bold is exactly whats is wrong with incentivised retention sales. He has pitched you a line here to make the sale. Well played that man. 
Its unlikely that the sales teams wouldnt call you again if you even remotely showed any buying signs.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what happened to me.  I was told on the phone this is a last offer and I would'nt get a call back. That was over a year ago and they never contacted me again.


----------

